# Hedgies on Instagram



## PygmyUpLove (Jul 5, 2017)

Hello everyone! <3

I'm curious to know about more of your hedgies that are on Instagram or on Facebook. Let's follow each other. The Instagram I have for my hedgehogs is @hedgiesmeetworld.


----------



## SquirtleSquirt (May 9, 2016)

Yeah I have a insta for my baby and I follow you! Love your posts  Mine is @squirtlethehedgie


----------



## Mjskates (May 14, 2017)

I have one for my hedgie too! It's @willow_thehedgie very similar to your username lol


----------



## PygmyUpLove (Jul 5, 2017)

Just followed you!


----------



## SquirtleSquirt (May 9, 2016)

I saw thank you!


----------



## Pendingdysphoria (Jul 7, 2017)

Mine is not exclusively my hedgehogs, it's also my personal account that mainly features all of my little babies. @artisticdifferences_


----------



## Quillys_Mom_Punky (Apr 19, 2017)

I am @punkymuffin on Instagram, and Quilly certainly is a featured character  great idea!!


----------



## chcormier (Jul 6, 2017)

Mine is Milo_the_hedgy_


----------



## Hedgielovers12 (Jul 25, 2017)

I just made mine it's maci_hedgie!


----------



## Esme&concha (Jul 2, 2017)

Mine is concha_da_hedgehog !!!!!


----------



## OscarTheGrump (Jul 21, 2017)

My Oscar has his own as well lol @oscarthegrumpyhedgehog


----------



## Mikathehedgehog (Jul 20, 2017)

I know this thread is like a month old but I wanted to contribute instead of making another thread! Mine is @winstonnthehedgehog


----------



## Zozo (Oct 23, 2017)

Starting to post my hedgie on my Instagram..

irthoskhazidhea

Can you spell it?


----------



## HedgehogHarvey (May 31, 2017)

@hedgehogharvey


----------



## zhelyazko (Jan 30, 2019)

Hey! I see that this is already a very old thread, but it's better to contribute here than to maka a new one! All of my friends are already sick of me talking and showing my hedgie lol so I also made her an Insta profile which is @zhelyazko.hedgie


----------



## ming330 (Dec 9, 2018)

Hey.. pls follow my hedgehog Instagram 
hedgehog_sonicgram


----------

